# GenieGo app installs but won't open on Android tablet (black screen)



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm trying to get this app to work on a brand new (stock, unrooted) Dell Venue tablet with Android 4.3 Jelly Bean. It installs fine, but when I open the app all I see is a blank (black) screen. One clue is that if I leave the DirecTV GenieGo app running, it will eventually completely fill up my memory. Not sure who is to blame here, the app developer or Dell, as the app works fine on all of my other Android devices. What is so unique about the Dell Venue? Is it the Intel Atom processor?

I purchased the Dell Venue tablet specifically to use with GenieGo, so if it's never going to work, I may return it for a different product that I know will work with GenieGo.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

The Dell tablet has issues with the GenieGo app as well as the D* tablet app. Hulu users seem to have issues with it as well. 

My Nexus 7 (2012 & 2013) both work perfectly with both.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> The Dell tablet has issues with the GenieGo app as well as the D* tablet app. Hulu users seem to have issues with it as well.
> 
> My Nexus 7 (2012 & 2013) both work perfectly with both.


Really? I have the DIRECTV app and so far it works fine but maybe I haven't tested every mode or feature yet.

Thanks for sharing the data point about Nexus compatibility. I was hoping to keep my Dell Venues because of the larger 8" screen and MicroSD card slot.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd pay a lot to have a Nexus 8, and when I was getting my new Nexus 7 the other day I did look at the 8" Dell, but I'm so tired of delayed updates and custom skins that I don't do anything but Nexus now. 

I have a friend with this Dell tablet and a GenieGo. The GG app force closes on startup for him every single time. 

The D* tablet app starts up and runs, but force closes a lot. It doesn't show the content from all of his DVR's and trying to stream leads to an instant force close. Hulu streams audio, but the video is blacked out. 

He uses his Nexus 7 with the D* apps and Hulu+


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anybody else with an Android tablet have this issue? I see that the DirecTV app for Android was updated on 12/27, but not the GenieGo app (which still doesn't work). Does anyone know when will the next GenieGo update be released? (Or when will the GenieGo functions be merged with the DirecTV app like the Apple iOS version?)


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can not get either the Genie Go app or the Directv app for tablets to work on my new Galaxy Tab 3 running Adnroid 4.2. Both work perfectly on my old Toshiba Thrive running Android 4.1. Any insights would be great.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I can get the DirecTV app to work on my tablet, but it's the "for Phones" version. Try to go to the Google Play store, find the DirecTV app, scroll down to other apps by same developer, and the phone version will show up in the list. See if that will install for you. GenieGo is another story, I can't get it to open at all.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

An interesting development: when you go to view the other apps by Developer "DirecTV" the other version of GenieGo "for tablets" is no longer visible (for me). I don't know if that means they marked it incompatible or if they pulled it off the Play Store.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> I can not get either the Genie Go app or the Directv app for tablets to work on my new Galaxy Tab 3 running Adnroid 4.2. Both work perfectly on my old Toshiba Thrive running Android 4.1. Any insights would be great.


+1 on this as well for the Galaxy Tab 3, works fine on my Galaxy SII phone?!?!?!?


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Did you open a service ticket with DirecTV? Please do so that they know there a number of us Android tablet users out there having problems (Dell Venue 8 here).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anybody bother to look at the "Supported Devices" list for Android at DirecTV.com?

Enlightening.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anybody bother to look at the "Supported Devices" list for Android at DirecTV.com?
> 
> Enlightening.


Sure but it's way out of date and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why certain devices are supported and others aren't (other than it's obvious that they didn't invest a lot of time and resources in testing popular products). Android is Android!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BMWBig6 said:


> Sure but it's way out of date and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why certain devices are supported and others aren't (other than it's obvious that they didn't invest a lot of time and resources in testing popular products). *Android is Android*!


If I've learned anything about Android over the past 4 years as a regular Android tablet and smartphone user, as well as being a Moderator on an Android device site...I've learned that the highlighted part of that quote couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If I've learned anything about Android over the past 4 years as a regular Android tablet and smartphone user, as well as being a Moderator on an Android device site...I've learned that the highlighted part of that quote couldn't be further from the truth.


Then let's let DirecTV know that by opening more tickets, otherwise many of us will be left 'in the dark.'


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've learned that the highlighted part of that quote couldn't be further from the truth.


you've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

BMWBig6 said:


> Then let's let DirecTV know that by opening more tickets, otherwise many of us will be left 'in the dark.'


Done!


----------



## bmccarty (Nov 27, 2007)

Any recent updates on this this?

I have the same problem as described. Installed the GenieGo app on my Android tablet, its an HP 7 tablet. The app installs fine. But when I try to open it it just displays a blank screen. And as another post indicated that if left running the app will consume all available storage on the tablet (+2G and growing) until I killed it.

This thread has no posts in many months, and I have not seen any newer threads. Does this mean that others having this issue have given up or is there a fix/workaround available someplace?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

> Any recent updates on this this?
> 
> I have the same problem as described. Installed the GenieGo app on my Android tablet, its an HP 7 tablet. The app installs fine. But when I try to open it it just displays a blank screen. And as another post indicated that if left running the app will consume all available storage on the tablet (+2G and growing) until I killed it.
> 
> This thread has no posts in many months, and I have not seen any newer threads. Does this mean that others having this issue have given up or is there a fix/workaround available someplace?


No workaround (Other than buy a new tablet) I think everyone is just waiting to see if DTV ever will do anything. App on the play store still shows Dec 2013 as the last update.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

One thing I have noticed is that GenieGo does not seem to play well with the Intel chip in my Samsung Tab 3 10.1. It works fine on my Samsung Galazy 3 running a Qualcom processor. 

Makes you think.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

One thing you can try is to clear the cache and data for the app. This has fixed login issues for other apps that crashed or failed at login, but probably won't fix this issue.


The only issue I had that forced it to close was when I had the SD card setup as the storage location and then Google changed that it kitkat, so it kept force closing.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah that hasn't fixed the issue for me. It's got to be a compatibility issue. It's been months since I started this thread, not much improvement since Android has updated on my Intel tablets. At least now I can open the app and attempt to login but it never connects or plays anything.


----------

